# Newest Collage wrestling rankings



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

November 19th release! 

Below is a list of W.I.N. Magazines NCAA Division I team wrestling rankings. The rankings are formulated on input from coaches across the country and by analyzing past results. Teams are ranked according to placement potential at the NCAAs. To follow the weekly rankings during the season, go to our website at . 

W.I.N.s Top Twenty-five! 

1. Oklahoma State (2nd) 
2. Iowa (3rd) 
3. Minnesota (1st) 
4. Oklahoma (4th) 
5. Ohio State (6th) 
6. Iowa State (5th) 
7. Michigan (7th) 
8. Nebraska (8th) 
9. Lehigh (9th) 
10. Illinois (10th) 
11. Missouri (11th) 
12. Arizona State (12th) 
13. West Virginia (13th) 
14. Northern Iowa (14th) 
15. Edinboro (15th) 
16. Cornell (19th) 
17. Boise State (16th) 
18. Hofstra (18th) 
19. Pennsylvania (17th) 
20. Penn State (20th) 
21. Lock Haven (21st) 
22. Purdue (22nd) 
23. Wisconsin (23rd) 
24. Air Force (25th) 
25. Cleveland State


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2002)

Wrestling programs were being dropped at lots of colleges for a while--they're always in a precarious position.

I know Iowa is known for wrestling and am not surprised to see it there.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2002)

Ya the unfair application of tittle nine is killing wrestling in the united states.  If anyone is interested check out USA wrestlings web site they are trying to get the application of tittle changed to the way it was meant to be.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2002)

Yes, the women's equality in sports law is the biggest threat to wrestling.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not, but it is directly related to the cutting of 80 wrestling programs in the last 3 years.  D-1 schools went from over 300 in 1980 to somewhere in the 150's area.  I am tired and don't really feel like looking up the exact number but if you are really interested I will.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

I wasn't being sarcastic at all--I think it's an unfortunate consequence of a well-intended law. It raises the issue of whether sports opportunities should be equal for both sexes or whether the opportunities should be proportional to each gender's relative interest in athletics. It's the need to force a 50-50 split that has made wrestling an easy target to cut and be repalced by a women's volleyball team or the like. I'm glad to see more equity in college athletics but this is a hammer-like solution.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Ya the problem is that schools are forced to have the same amount of sports for both sexes no matter how many people are interested, so they can cut a D-1 wrestling team with 80 guysfor womens gymnastics team with 10 girls or less


----------

